# Fs Tropheus and Calvus Price Drop



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Selling for a friend His Tropheus Bemba and some hybrids.Also Duboisi(recently went at it,therefor don't look too great)There are also a few Calvus.Pix to come.Have to go and take them for him and post.Orices to come. Have to figure it all out then will post.Just seeing the intrest level. Should have it all figured out by the end of the weekend.
So I've got some prices and pix.The pix are not great but should see in person. 
1 (3.5"-4" gold Comp $40)1(3.5"-4" white Calvus $40 sold)1 (3" black nangu I believe $35)2 (3" fire fin I believe$35)3 (1.5"-2" juvies hybrid $15 sold)
There are about 18-19 Trophs 3"-3.5"
Mostly Bemba and Ikola.There are 2 Duboisi and a few Hybrid. 
Teophs are $20 each and $10 for the hybrids sold .Discount to whoever buys all.Would like them to go as a group.
PRICE DROP $5 off a fish.


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

Interested in the calvis. PM sent.


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

Your PM inbox is full.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Box emptied


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

More pix.They are not very good.Should see the fish in person


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I still have some of the original comps I got from you, they are beautiful. What are the hybrids a cross of? and do you have pictures of the redfins ?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The hybrids are Black nangu Calvus male/Goldhead Calvus female.Fire fins seem to have many meanings.This one is yellow with orange fins.The red fins I've seen online and are stunning but good luck finding them. I'd pay good coin for those.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump up these puppies.


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

pm sent. please check your inbox


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Checked an responded to


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hybrid Trophs sold and so are the Calvus juvies.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice fish bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Still more fish left.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunday morning bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump for Monday morning


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Take us home bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

$5 off of each fish.They are very nice fish and well kept.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hump day bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Price drop bump.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Another bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Fish still for sale bump.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump bump bump some fish left


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump for friday


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Saturday bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Buuuuuuump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Fish are still here and are super healthy.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump for some nice tanganyikans.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Patrick.I am surprised that some are left.When I was starting my Tang tank,I went anywhere and paid top $ for these guys.I guess I was more crazy.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

If more members understood their true value, you wouldn't have an issue selling them at your prices.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess so. Especially the Calvus and Compressiceps. When I started I paid $35 each for an 1.5" and not such nice ones.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Just another bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It's finally Friday BUMP


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

My cayman will eat these guys if no one buys them


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Few fish left bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Buuuuuumppp


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump up for nice fish


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Calvus and comps $10 off.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

One gold Calvus and 8 Trophs left.Sell all for $90.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Vman said:


> One gold Calvus and 8 Trophs left.Sell all for $90.


Bump for good deal....wish I had another tank...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Rob. Btw i send the estimate today.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Vman said:


> Thanks Rob. Btw i send the estimate today.


No problem..I'm having email issues which should hopefully be resolved today.
If I don't see it, I'll PM you...cheers.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump these up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Another bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

About 8 tropheus left ($7.50 each) and 1 gold Calvus $10. Need these guys gone to sell the set up.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump up for sunday


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Only 6 Trophs left.


----------

